# Panoramic HDR question



## zombiemann (Aug 20, 2012)

If I were to attempt a panoramic HDR which would be better
A. Stack all of the exposures and then stitch the pano together
or
B Stitch the pano at various exposures and then stack the multiple panoramics into HDR?


----------



## Bynx (Aug 20, 2012)

I dont think there is a choice. You can only do the HDR first which will align the shots, then you can stitch them together, which will distort for the final output.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 20, 2012)

I've always done the HDR first.  Never tried creating the panos, THEN stacking the various exposures.


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 20, 2012)

That's what I thought, but I wanted to double check before I spent a bunch of time in processing only to realize I had screwed up


----------



## nos33 (Aug 20, 2012)

I would say whatever works the best for your setup.  You could try both methods and then post the results.  I have always wondered the same thing myself


----------



## Bynx (Aug 20, 2012)

Think about it. If you have say 10 shots, five for each half of a panorama. When you make a panorama there is going to be some distortion as the software tries to line everything up. Do this 5 times for five different panoramas. I dont think there is any guarantee that any two panoramas will fit. If you do the HDR first then the 5 shots for each half will be lined up as the HDR is made. After you end up with two 5 shot HDRs then you just have to make one join only. It just wont work making the panoramas first.


----------



## BZSPhotography (Aug 20, 2012)

I would Create the HDR then the panorama...


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 20, 2012)

I tried it both ways, just to see what would happen.  As predicted (and I kinda figured from the word go) stacking the panoramic pics was a horrible flop.  I can't call it a failure because I most assuredly learned from the experience.  I not only learned that ghosting is a horrible problem, but I also learned that a hex core with 8gb ram will bog down when trying to process an image that size.  That is the first time this computer has even stuttered when image processing.  

But I like how things turned out merging the HDRs:  4 images wide, 9 exposures per image.  I probably could have gotten away with fewer.  This was shot primarily to send to a friend who is currently residing overseas so he could see how low the lake level is getting.  Right in front of the tripod is what is nominally a boat launch.  


For the "purists":



And for those who like things a little bit more "cooked":


----------



## Bynx (Aug 20, 2012)

Excellent job Zombie. The first one I love. The second one, not so much.


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 20, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Excellent job Zombie. The first one I love. The second one, not so much.




Yea I figured you wouldn't care for the second one


----------



## Bynx (Aug 20, 2012)

Well the first one is kind of flat, the second has a couple of issues, mainly in the sky. Both are pretty good. An ideal would be something in between.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 20, 2012)

The first one just needs the black point brought up to about 22 or 25, and a bit more saturation.  Maybe a little S-curve.


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 20, 2012)

I bumped up the black point and played around with curves a little.  I think this is a bit better than 1 above, but still natural looking


----------



## FanBoy (Aug 20, 2012)

That looks real good. :thumbup:


----------



## Bynx (Aug 20, 2012)

Yup nice final touch on that one Zombie.


----------



## spicyTuna (Aug 21, 2012)

I did an HDR pano. I did HDR first then pano second.


----------



## nos33 (Aug 21, 2012)

take the sky from the first and put it on the second and it would look sweet


----------



## jmandell (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks Amazing.  I'd be proud to have that on my wall:thumbup:


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks Jmandell


----------

